# Catholicism and Keeping the Faith



## Scott (May 5, 2006)

People considering conversion to Catholicism need to read things like this. Orthodoxy is not the answer, but this is important. It is about why one guy, a religion reporter, did not convert the Catholicism.


> I have small children that I want to keep Christian. I have been covering American religion for many years, and I know what life is like in most parishes. Over and over again, I have seen the magnificent teaching and witness of John Paul II and the Catholic tradition undermined and even rejected at the parish level. I honestly don't know if I could keep my kids Catholic in the American church -- or even Christian.


People looking at Catholicism can be starry eyed if all they know the RC Church is what the hear from apologists. The real situation is dismal by any standard. They need to know.


----------

